# Hi. I'm David from Sydney Australia



## DKrats_mice (May 23, 2009)

Hi there. My name's Dave and I'm from Sydney, Australia. I have bred pet Rats for about 5 years now and had them as pets for over 10 years. I have just started keeping Mice and will be concentrating on Hairless Mice with the aim of improving their Health and Lifespan ( currently many strains of hairless mice here unfortuneatly only have a 6 - 12 month lifespan ). 
Dave
DK Rats and Mice
[email protected]


----------



## Rissy (May 24, 2009)

Hi David, nice to have you here I'm from across the ditch, Kaitaia New Zealand. Everyone else seems to be asleep when It's my time to go online


----------



## DKrats_mice (May 23, 2009)

Hi thanks for the welcome. My other half is a kiwi


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello  Welcome to the forum.

6-12 months  wow


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------

